# Any remedies for boots that are too narrow?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Unless you're lacing way too tight, new boots.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Try some thinner insoles, or even no insoles. Usually does the trick for me. When the boot packs out, put the reminds back in.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Could be a number of causes. Lacing too tight. Cranking the bindings too tight. Boot's too narrow. Insoles too bulky. Or any combination of those. 

Try not cranking too tight with your laces or bindings first. If by doing that you find your feet sliding around in your boot? Your boots are probably too big, not too small. 

My boots were too big in the beginning and I was having to crank everything so tight to get any board response that I couldn't stay strapped in for more than 2-3 runs before I had to pop my bindings and boas to get blood back to my feet. Particularly with my L foot, which is my lead foot and wasn't getting unstrapped between runs. If you ride goofy,.. I'll bet money that it's the same sort of thing.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

^ what Chomps, Linvin and Robot said.

Try thinner insoles or even the stock ones first. It may be your foot is too tall and the top cuts your circulation.

I struggled with that all last season and the boots got slightly better or I got more used to dead feet... but in the end... fuck the boots and wore my other boots half a size +. Problem solved.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

for me it's because my foots too tall and cuts circulation. going to try riding without insoles this season...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was going to write a tutorial on how to fix this problem, but then I remembered I get no revenue from this site. Go see a boot fitter or wait till I finally make a tutorial video on how to tweak boots.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was going to write a tutorial on how to fix this problem, but then I remembered I get no revenue from this site. Go see a boot fitter or wait till I finally make a tutorial video on how to tweak boots.


lol

Guess somebody figured out how to make revenue from others while doing nothing.... before you did 

PS- post that tutorial on your site and link it here whenever a 1st post wonderer asks.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was going to write a tutorial on how to fix this problem, but then I remembered I get no revenue from this site. Go see a boot fitter or wait till I finally make a tutorial video on how to tweak boots.


Let us know when you post it over on Angry. My boots are fine right now, but when I get a new pair, I may end up needing to look at it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was going to write a tutorial on how to fix this problem, but then I remembered I get no revenue from this site. Go see a boot fitter or wait till I finally make a tutorial video on how to tweak boots.


Been waiting with bated breath for that tut! Looking forward to seeing it. (...maybe make it a 99¢ iTunes/Google play download. I'd pony up the coin for it!) >


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys...

I have ridden them with the stock insoles when I first got them and I was getting the same issue so I don't feel like my foot is pressing against the top of the boot.

Being that they're boa boots, is there any technique to get them to tighten around the ankle but not so much around the width of just foot?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go to a boot fitter, they have special spacers for these issues.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Could be a number of causes. Lacing too tight. Cranking the bindings too tight. Boot's too narrow. Insoles too bulky. Or any combination of those.
> 
> Try not cranking too tight with your laces or bindings first. If by doing that you find your feet sliding around in your boot? Your boots are probably too big, not too small.
> 
> My boots were too big in the beginning and I was having to crank everything so tight to get any board response that I couldn't stay strapped in for more than 2-3 runs before I had to pop my bindings and boas to get blood back to my feet. Particularly with my L foot, which is my lead foot and wasn't getting unstrapped between runs. If you ride goofy,.. I'll bet money that it's the same sort of thing.


Chomps, you may be on to something here as I do ride goofy and that's exactly what was happening to me. My right foot is definitely the one in more pain. 

Before I bought these boots, I did go through the boot fitting guide on here that wiredsport put up so I'm fairly sure the size is right. I think I'm just being a noob and cranking them way too tight.

Might be a silly question but any tips on dialling in that right fit?


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was going to write a tutorial on how to fix this problem, but then I remembered I get no revenue from this site. Go see a boot fitter or wait till I finally make a tutorial video on how to tweak boots.


Any chance for even just a tip of what I should be looking to do? I'd really rather not have to buy a new pair of boots!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Being that they're boa boots, is there any technique to get them to tighten around the ankle but not so much around the width of just foot?


They look to be single boa, so no. They tighten evenly across the whole boot, which is the one major drawback that single boa has. Awesome and super fast if the fit is right but a big negative if you need to adjust certain areas for fit.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Any chance for even just a tip of what I should be looking to do? I'd really rather not have to buy a new pair of boots!



He just told you. Go see a boot fitter. Without knowing the exact reason for your pain it's hard to be able to tell you the appropriate solution.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Maierapril said:


> nickpapagiorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance for even just a tip of what I should be looking to do? I'd really rather not have to buy a new pair of boots!
> ...


Yeah, I guess I'll have to find a good one around my area. I was hoping there was something I could do at home to fix the problem


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Chomps, you may be on to something here as I do ride goofy and that's exactly what was happening to me. My right foot is definitely the one in more pain.
> 
> …..Might be a silly question but any tips on dialling in that right fit?


Until I finally got a better fitting for my boots, the best advice I received for that issue was to "Not" go so tight with the boots, (…snug not cranked!) and if I needed to,.. to go tighter with the bindings. 

Not the perfect, fix everything solution, naturally. However,.. I could loosen the bindings a bit between runs and this helped lessen my discomfort a great deal. (…at least I could stay strapped in for more than a run or two without having to pop everything loose.)

Ultimately,.. you will eventually need to get to a good boot fitter. …I think BA might agree that some of the best SB boot fitters would be the ones that also have ski boot fitting experience. (Ski boots apparently require a _shit-TON_ of fitting to get them tolerably comfortable!)

Good luck & good shredding!! :grin:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

F1EA said:


> lol
> 
> Guess somebody figured out how to make revenue from others while doing nothing.... before you did
> 
> PS- post that tutorial on your site and link it here whenever a 1st post wonderer asks.


Not that. Why give a site that doesn't contribute to my bottom line any help. This site used to drive traffic for me, then it dried up, I'm getting more traffic now not posting on here. 



chomps1211 said:


> Been waiting with bated breath for that tut! Looking forward to seeing it. (...maybe make it a 99¢ iTunes/Google play download. I'd pony up the coin for it!) >


Snowboarders are cheap they want it free. No one has time to pay .99 for this shit. 



nickpapagiorgio said:


> Thanks for the replies guys...
> 
> I have ridden them with the stock insoles when I first got them and I was getting the same issue so I don't feel like my foot is pressing against the top of the boot.
> 
> Being that they're boa boots, is there any technique to get them to tighten around the ankle but not so much around the width of just foot?


There is a technique for single boa. When in the boot how you flex is how it will tighten. If you want it tight over the ankle flex hard into the boot forward so your knee is over the toe or just past it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Nick,

After your first heat fit you had written that the boots were super comfortable. Is that still correct when you are not riding. Drop into them and lace up snugly. Keep them on, walk around, etc. Let us know if you are going numb when you are not strapped in. This may be a boot issue but it may be something else. Your old post had you at size 8.5 at just high of a normal (D) width. You had gone with a size 9 boot. Is that all correct?


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

The name of the game is volume and blood flow. Numbness is a tell,tell sign you are restricting blood flow somewhere in the equation. 1st step is to remove the insole and ride insole less for a while. step and most likely the best solution is to ride in a panty hose weight sock. I have highly sensitive fet. My foot will fall asleep at the sign of any type of pressure. The only solution for me was to ride in thinnest weight sock I could find. REI makes a very sheer synthetic liner. It did the trick for me. The key to boot fitting is to remember that less is more. Another aspect to look into also is your alignment. If you pronate heavily that will amplify any pressure to the outside of the foot. Especially on the lead foot. You will end up with about 80% of your body weight resting on the outside of the lead foot if your pronation is not posted up correctly inside the boot. Quick fix for this would be the Blue Superfeet. You may need a custom bed though depending how bad you pronate. So three things to look at. Where does the volume of your foot sit in the boot? Thin out your socks. To super thin. And blue superfeet. The last 2 should have you feeling like a champ! Hit me back with any questions you got..

This is also a very effective way to determine if the volume is correct for your foot. It's a ski boot, but it translates..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Single boa sucks a dick. As you ride they will tighten up around the foot and loosen around the lower leg, just leverage/physics. I wont ever buy a pair of aingle boa, i love double boa. Lace ups you can lock the lace down with a twist to help eliminate that forefoot tightening.


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> After your first heat fit you had written that the boots were super comfortable. Is that still correct when you are not riding. Drop into them and lace up snugly. Keep them on, walk around, etc. Let us know if you are going numb when you are not strapped in. This may be a boot issue but it may be something else. Your old post had you at size 8.5 at just high of a normal (D) width. You had gone with a size 9 boot. Is that all correct?


Hi Wired,

The details about the boot are correct. I just wore them around after work today while doing some chores and preparing dinner. When I initially put them on, they feel perfect! Snug, not overly tight, comfortable really. I timed it today, about 1.5 hours in, I started to feel some discomfort, and by about 2.5 hours, I start to feel some pressure on the outside of my right foot near the ball. I'm starting to wonder if I didn't keep them on long enough before.

Could this also be a case where I'm tightening them up too much?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Hi Wired,
> 
> The details about the boot are correct. I just wore them around after work today while doing some chores and preparing dinner. When I initially put them on, they feel perfect! Snug, not overly tight, comfortable really. I timed it today, about 1.5 hours in, I started to feel some discomfort, and by about 2.5 hours, I start to feel some pressure on the outside of my right foot near the ball. I'm starting to wonder if I didn't keep them on long enough before.
> 
> Could this also be a case where I'm tightening them up too much?


Hi Nick,

Boots typically take about two weeks of riding to break in. 1 full cm (one boot size) is normal. Having to loosen your boots or adjust for comfort during the break in period is not at all uncommon. You can force a bit of extra room in your problem area by doing a selective heat fit, but this will most likely cure itself. Your foot is a tiny bit wide so some discomfort during break in is not unexpected. I would suggest making no insert or footbed changes yet. Ride the stock boots for a few weeks and let them break in naturally. My guess is that by the end of the season you will have wished you went with the 8.5's .


----------



## nickpapagiorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Boots typically take about two weeks of riding to break in. 1 full cm (one boot size) is normal. Having to loosen your boots or adjust for comfort during the break in period is not at all uncommon. You can force a bit of extra room in your problem area by doing a selective heat fit, but this will most likely cure itself. Your foot is a tiny bit wide so some discomfort during break in is not unexpected. I would suggest making no insert or footbed changes yet. Ride the stock boots for a few weeks and let them break in naturally. My guess is that by the end of the season you will have wished you went with the 8.5's .


Sounds good Wired! Thank you again for the help.

Do you think it would be worthwhile wearing the boots around every night around the house? Just to speed up the breaking in process?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Sounds good Wired! Thank you again for the help.
> 
> Do you think it would be worthwhile wearing the boots around every night around the house? Just to speed up the breaking in process?


Wearing a boot around at home does very little. This is your excuse to get in a lot of early season days. "Got to break in these boots".


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Wearing a boot around at home does very little. This is your excuse to get in a lot of early season days. "Got to break in these boots".


^100%

You can try them around the house to get used to the fit and to see if there's anything outrageously wrong.... but the correct final fit will come from riding in them. Sometimes it can take like 10days depending if you heat molded before, your weight, how hot your body gets, how long are your days, how stiff the boots were to begin, etc.

If you can go the whole day with new boots, and only need 1 or two little breaks to feel good then consider yourself lucky. 

And yeah, single boa sucks


----------

